# Looking to get a Mini Donkey soon



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (May 8, 2004)

i know not much about them other then they are cute my only requirments are it is a gelding (or whatever the term is in donkeys) and younger i think? but i must be able to play with his ears anyone have any suggestions or tips....


----------



## Ashley (May 9, 2004)

Well my uncles donkeys are treated about the same as a horse. Except they dont get as much food. They get fat just looking at it I swear.

I havent really found a difference in temperment. Sometimes I swear his jack is one of the jennys until I look to see. They are all good havent had to deal with the mood swings in them like the horses can get.

Now his jack has a tendancey to scare people. He i super friendly but his previous owners taught him that his butt being scratched was a good thing. So now when you go in there, he will come up to you and back up to you and just stand there until you scratch his butt. YOu move he follows and again puts his butt to you.

I have only ever been kicked once by them, and man that hurt and I wore a hoof print on my shoulder for a week or so. They kick high unlike a horse.


----------



## shminifancier (May 9, 2004)

I think donkeys shpow more affection then horses so..They want ALL the attention but that is not a bad thing at all but they sure have the kindest eyes and OH THAT LOOK they can give you.....You just melt~!


----------



## minimule (May 9, 2004)

Hey Lisa,

Welcome to the world of Long Ears!

Donkeys are very loyal animals. If you love them, they love you back 10 fold. My Jack is one of the sweetest animals on the place. He loves to have his ears rubbed. He also likes to have his cheeks scratched, either set, he doens't care!






Donkeys are a whole different animal. They are not stubborn as most think but are actually thinkers. If they don't think it is safe they are NOT going to do it. No matter how much you try to persuade them.

Mine is a fantastic driving machine. He loves to go. Getting him to stop is another thing all together.





I know Tony has a jack on his sale page. He could always become a gelding



. I am going to be making a trip to Tony's place probably within the next 2-3 weeks. I could always bring him closer to you.

There is also a friend of mine that has a 33" spotted jack that could be a gelding. If you want more info, let me know.


----------



## Patti_B (May 10, 2004)

Lisa,

You will love having a donkey. I have no idea what the jenny's are like but I adore my jack. Right now my neighbors are ready to string him up but it will pass. Mares are in heat and he talks to them all the time. You can hear him up to 1/4 mile away!

How about a mini mule??!! (hint, hint)





Patti Bishop.


----------



## NorthStar (May 11, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

I own two little jennies, and they are so dear. Just the kindest animals. You would never be able to tell when they are in heat, by their personalities. (Unlike some of my mares!) A friend of mine has both genders, and I like them all. One of her jacks got pretty over-protective with the girls, but with a gelded boy you would not have that problem. Buy whoever you fall in love with, and don't let gender (or age) worry you. Enjoy!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 12, 2004)

Lisa, you will LOVE having a donkey and those long ears to scratch,



and pet! I have a jack, 2 jennys, and my hinny...they are are SUPER affecinate



and LOVE all the attention theycan get. I think they have much more of a personality then my horses do,



and besides that...you cant help but fall in love with those ears!



Hope you get one soon, and post a pic...kind of like with minis, you CANT just have one!



Corinne


----------



## crponies (May 13, 2004)

Lisa, I met a woman last summer from your area that has a mini donkey. She is part of a club down there. I have her address somewhere. I could try to find it for you if you are interested.


----------



## Jana (May 20, 2004)

Hey Lisa there is a guy just down the road that raises them they are so sweet and so cute.

Jana


----------

